# Η ληξιαρχική πράξη γέννησης του πρίγκιπα Φιλίππου της Ελλάδος και της Δανίας



## nickel (Apr 11, 2021)

Την ανέβασε η Αλεξάνδρα Κ. στο Facebook (με την παρατήρηση «Η ημερομηνία είναι με το παλιό ημερολόγιο προφανώς») και σκέφτηκα ότι είναι ένας καλός γλωσσικός λόγος να κάνουμε κι εμείς μια μνεία στον Φίλιππο. Επειδή με εντυπωσίασαν τα καλά ελληνικά και η καλλιγραφία του δημάρχου — αν τα έγραψε αυτός και δεν ανέλαβε τη συγκεκριμένη εγγραφή κάποιος εκπρόσωπος της βασιλικής οικογένειας.


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2021)

Το είδα και υπέθεσα ότι τα έγραψε κάποιος καλλιγράφος γραμματέας. Με παραξένεψε λίγο το ότι ανακατεύει ελληνικό με λατινικό αλφάβητο, ειδικά αφού βρίσκουμε άνετα σε πολλά κείμενα αναφορές στο Μον Ρεπό και το Ουίνδσορ, και επίσης με μπέρδεψε η αναφορά στο κάστρο του Ουίνδσορ, το οποίο είναι κτίριο της πόλης του Ουίνδσορ. Δεν γράφουμε τόπος γεννήσεων Νοσοκομείο Τάδε. Σκέφτηκα μήπως την εποχή εκείνη η πόλη δεν υπήρχε, και το κοίταξα, αλλά λέει ότι το Νέο Ουίνδσορ, που πλέον δεν το λέμε νέο, αναπτύχθηκε γύρω από το κάστρο τον 12ο αιώνα (ενώ το Παλιό Ουίνδσορ που προϋπήρχε είναι μερικά χιλιόμετρα πιο πέρα). Πιθανόν απλά να σημαίνει ότι δεν γεννήθηκε με τους παρακατιανούς αλλά στη βασιλική κατοικία. Όσο για το αλφάβητο, υπέθεσα ότι Κέρκυρα είναι, πιθανόν το 1920 να υπήρχαν ακόμα πολλοί, ειδικά μεταξύ των πολιτικών, των γραφιάδων κλπ που είχαν μνήμες της πρό της ένωσης εποχής.
Άχρηστη πληροφορία: το μόνο μέλος της βασιλικής οικογένειας που γεννήθηκε σε κανονικό νοσοκομείο, δηλαδή ούτε στην ιδιωτική πτέρυγα, είναι η κόρη του Εδουάρδου, Λαίδη (κι όχι πριγκίπισσα) Λουίζα. Το όχι πριγκίπισσα το αναφέρω γιατί κάποιοι πρόσφατα παραπονιόντουσαν για τους τίτλους, που άλλοι τους θέλουν κι άλλοι τους έχουν και δεν τους χρησιμοποιούν, άτιμη κοινωνία.

Τώρα, για να μιλήσουμε για τον Φίλιππο. Τον Φίλιππο τον είχα δει από κοντά και είχαμε και χειραψία και έχω φωτογραφίες το 2011, όταν παραιτήθηκε από πρύτανης του Πανεπιστημίου του Καίμπριτζ και έκανε έναν τελευταίο γύρο επισκέψεων σε κάποια κολλέγια. Η ιστορία πήγε ως εξής: μας ήρθε ημέιλ από το κολλέγιο ότι την τάδε ημερομηνία θα μας επισκεφτεί ο Φίλιππος και να μην πατήσει καμία το πόδι της εκεί κατά τη διάρκεια της επίσκεψης (γυναικείο κολλέγιο). Μάλλον αυτό δεν άρεσε σε κάποιες φοιτήτριες γιατί μετά μας ήρθε ημέιλ ότι άμα θέλουμε να δούμε τον Φίλιππο να επικοινωνήσουμε με την γραμματέα για να το κανονίσει, αλλά θα τηρηθεί αυστηρή προτεραιότητα και για λίγα άτομα. Σε αυτό το σημείο μάλλον κάποιες τα είχαν πάρει και μάλλον δεν έγιναν αρκετές αιτήσεις γιατί μετά μας ήρθε ημέιλ που έλεγε ότι η πρόεδρος αποφάσισε να πάει όποιος θέλει στην επίσκεψη χωρίς περιορισμούς, αρκεί να έρθει λίγη ώρα νωρίτερα για να μας βάλουν σε γκρουπ και να μας συστήσουν στον επίσημο. Κι έτσι πήγα κι εγώ. 

Αυτό που έγινε ήταν ότι μας χωρίσανε σε ομάδες των πεντέξι ατόμων και είχαμε η κάθε ομάδα μία διδάσκουσα που της είχαμε πει όνομα και με τί ασχολούμαστε για να μας συστήσει. Και μας είχαν σκορπίσει στην αίθουσα για να μην είμαστε όλες οι ομάδες μαζεμένες. Αυτά είναι τα μυστικά των επίσημων επισκέψεων, έτσι τις διοργανώνουν. Δηλαδή συνήθως διαλέγουν από πριν ποιοί θα είναι εκεί και θα κάνουν το κοινό. Αυτό είδα να το κοροϊδεύουν κάποιοι Έλληνες, κι εγώ είχα σκεφτεί ότι είναι πολύ στημένο, αλλά αν το καλοσκεφτείς, είναι για να είναι σίγουροι ότι δεν θα ορμήξει κανένα πλήθος να φωτογραφηθεί με τον εκάστοτε επίσημο, να σπρώχνονται και να τσαλαπατιώνται. Και όχι, εντός ΗΒ τουλάχιστον, δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος κίνδυνος να είναι μέσα στο πλήθος και κανένας που θα φωνάξει συνθήματα ή θα πετάξει ντομάτες. Γιατί όσο περίεργο και να μου φαίνεται εμένα που είμαι από άλλο ανέκδοτο, ο μέσος πολίτης ψοφάει να τους βλέπει και να τους κουτσομπολεύει. Ακόμα κι οι ελάχιστοι που είναι ενεργά μέλη της εκστρατείας για την κατάργηση της μοναρχίας. Μπορεί να ακούς γκρίνιες τους πληρώνουμε κλπ αλλά άμα βρεθούν στον ίδιο χώρο τα ξεχνάνε αυτά.

Κι έτσι ήρθε η πολυπόθητη ώρα και μπαίνει μέσα ένα μπουλούκι, μπροστά ο Φίλιππος με την πρόεδρό μας και γύρω γύρω διάφοροι. Και τον πήγαινε η πρόεδρος από τον έναν στον άλλον, και τον σύστηναν και έκανε χειραψίες και έκανε και κουβέντα. Να πω εδώ ότι πριν από εμάς είχε πάει σε άλλα δύο κολλέγια και μετά θα πήγαινε σε άλλα τρία και μετά του είχαν εκδήλωση στη σύγκλητο του πανεπιστημίου, δηλαδή ενενήντα χρονών άνθρωπος όλη μέρα όρθιος να πηγαίνει από το ένα μέρος στο άλλο, να κάνει χειραψίες και να πρέπει να δείχνει ενδιαφέρον για κάθε βλακεία που του λέγανε, αντί να κάθεται σπίτι του και να πίνει το χαμομήλι του, που δεν θα μπορούσε στ'αλήθεια, γιατί μέρος της δουλειάς είναι να φαίνονται, για να έχω εγώ που πληρώνω φόρους να δείχνω τη φωτογραφία (το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι ο μόνος λόγος). Εντυπώσεις: για ενενήντα χρονών άνθρωπος μια χαρά κρατιόταν, και ναι, ήταν ψηλός και ευθυτενής. Και όχι, δεν οφείλεται αυτό στο ότι δεν έκανε τίποτα στη ζωή του, γιατί έχω γνωρίσει Άγγλους αριστοκράτες που κάνανε ακόμα λιγότερα στη ζωή τους και ήταν ραμολιμέντα από τα 70.

Έρχεται λοιπόν ο Φίλιππος στο μπουλούκι μας και γίνονται οι συστάσεις, του λένε όνομα και με τι ασχολούμαστε. Και λένε για μία πιτσιρίκα δίπλα μου από δω η Τάδε, που κάνει διδακτορικό στο δείνα θέμα, και της λέει Εσύ είσαι πολύ μικρή για τέτοιες σπουδές (όντως, ήταν από αυτούς που γίνονται δεκτοί στο πανεπιστήμιο στα 15). Του απάντησε κάτι, δεν θυμάμαι, και μετά του συστήνουν εμένα και αρχίζει να λέει κάτι σαν you're about right, ότι δηλαδή εγώ ήμουνα αρκετά μεγάλη. Αυτόματα μου περνάει από το μυαλό ότι είναι έτοιμος να πει κάποια από τις γνωστές του κοτσάνες και με πιάνει το να μην τον αφήσω να εκτεθεί και του λέω χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που σας γνωρίζω πριν προλάβει να ολοκληρώσει τη φράση (μας είχαν πει να μην τον διακόψουμε αν μας μιλήσει, οπότε έκανα παράβαση). Τέλος πάντων, βγήκαμε και φωτογραφίες και πήγε παρακάτω, ενώ αμέσως σχεδόν με διπλάρωσε ένας από τους ακόλουθους, μου συστήθηκε και έκανε κουβεντούλα πώς είμαι, πώς μου φαίνονται οι σπουδές και γενικά συζήτηση περί ανέμων και υδάτων, τον ρώτησα κι εγώ αν έχουν πολλές εκδηλώσεις ακόμα κλπ κλπ. Τα γνωστά.

Για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε, μου έπιασε κουβέντα για να δει αν παρεξηγήθηκα. Εγώ από την άλλη όχι μόνο δεν είχα παρεξηγηθεί (δεν είχε άδικο άλλωστε ήμουνα μεγάλη) αλλά το βρήκα αστείο. Ίσως επειδή για κάποια χρόνια είχα συναλλαγές με Άγγλους αριστοκράτες της ίδιας γενιάς και ήξερα ότι έτσι μιλάνε και δεν σημαίνει τίποτα αυτό. Και αυτό ακριβώς ήταν το θέμα: ο Φίλιππος ήταν ένας Άγγλος αριστοκράτης μεγάλης ηλικίας, σαν τους άλλους που είχα συναντήσει, που σου λένε ιστορίες για τον πόλεμο και προσπαθούνε να κάνουν χιούμορ που καμιά φορά βγαίνει κρύο, αλλά δεν τους νοιάζει γιατί τίποτα δεν παίρνουν στα σοβαρά, εκτός από τα πραγματικά σοβαρά. Επειδή όμως πολύς κόσμος, ειδικά αλλοδαποί, δεν τα ξέρουν αυτά, όπως φαίνεται το μπουλούκι ακόλουθοι δεν ήταν εκεί για φιγούρα, αλλά για να εκτονώνουν καταστάσεις.

Όπως έμαθα μετά οι χειραψίες κλπ συνεχίστηκαν πιο κάτω, αλλά όσο πλησίαζε προς το τέλος της αίθουσας μάλλον είχε αρχίσει να βαριέται γιατί στην άλλη άκρη είπε μια κανονική κοτσάνα αλλά δεν ήταν και τίποτα φοβερό. Στην πρόεδρο του συλλόγου φοιτητριών ευχήθηκε να την δούμε και στον ΟΗΕ, πάντως. Και μετά τον πήγανε να του δείξουνε τις μακέτες του νέου κτιρίου κλπ κλπ και κάπως έτσι τελείωσε η επίσκεψη.

Πέρα από αυτά τα ελαφρά πάντως, εμένα μου έχει μείνει το εξής: σε κάποια επίσημη εκδήλωση, μπαίνει η Ελισάβετ στη λιμουζίνα όταν έφευγαν και βλέπουμε για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα ότι ο Φίλιππος της βάζει κουβερτούλα στα γόνατα. Το πρόσεξα γιατί δεν ήταν χειμώνας για να χρειάζεται η κουβέρτα, αλλά το θυμάμαι γιατί ήταν εκδήλωση αβρότητας ηλικιωμένου ζευγαριού.


Προχωρώντας τώρα στο άλλο θέμα: θυμόμουν μια συζήτηση με έναν άγγλο καθηγητή μου που μου είχε πει ότι, όντας γεννημένος της δεκαετία του '60, το μόνο σταθερό σημείο γύρω από το θεσμό ήταν η Ελισάβετ κι ο Φίλιππος. Περνάνε τα χρόνια, όμως.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2021)

SBE said:


> Δεν γράφουμε τόπος γεννήσεων Νοσοκομείο Τάδε.



Βεβαίως και γράφουμε. Όπως και για τον τόπο θανάτου.


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2021)

Τί να σου πω, το δικό μου πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως γράφει πόλη, όχι τοποθεσία στην πόλη.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2021)

SBE said:


> Τί να σου πω, το δικό μου πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως γράφει πόλη, όχι τοποθεσία στην πόλη.


Μιλάς για το πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως που εκδίδει ο δήμος ή για τη ληξιαρχική πράξη γεννήσεως που εκδίδεται από ληξιαρχείο μετά τη γέννηση;


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2021)

Επιβεβαιώνω: και νοσοκομείο γράφουμε και κλινική (μαιευτική). (Που τώρα πια μπορεί να μην υπάρχει και πού να ψάξει κανείς να ανακαλύψει στα αρχεία της την ακριβή ώρα γέννησης για να βρει τον ωροσκόπο του...  ).


----------



## SBE (Apr 14, 2021)

Nα διευκρινίσω ότι δεν έχω γεννηθεί στην Ελλάδα και το πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως μου αναφέρει μόνο πόλη. 
Τον τόπο τον ξέρω γιατί έχω φωτογραφίες έξω από το νοσοκομείο με τους γονείς μου και τη μαία


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2021)

SBE said:


> Nα διευκρινίσω ότι δεν έχω γεννηθεί στην Ελλάδα και το πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως μου αναφέρει μόνο πόλη.
> Τον τόπο τον ξέρω γιατί έχω φωτογραφίες έξω από το νοσοκομείο με τους γονείς μου και τη μαία


Άρα, μιλάς για πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως από ελληνικό δήμο; Επειδή το θέμα αυτού του νήματος είναι _ληξιαρχική πράξη γεννήσεως_, όχι πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως - που προφανώς δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να γράφει σε ποιο μαιευτήριο ή νοσοκομείο γεννήθηκε κάποιος.


----------



## SBE (Apr 14, 2021)

Ωραία, ας πάμε τότε στο άλλο θέμα: στη ληξιαρχική πράξη αναγράφεται ο τόπος γεννήσεως των γονιών του νεογέννητου. Ομως πώς αναγράφεται; Την πόλη δεν λέμε; Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα να πεις ονομα μητέρας Τάδε, τόπος γεννήσεως μητέρας: νοσοκομείο Δείνα (χωρίς καμιά αλλη διευκρίνηση που είναι αυτό το νοσοκομείο) ή οικία Τάδε (επισης χωρίς άλλες διευκρινίσεις). 
Στην περίπτωση πιο πάνω λέει το αντίστοιχο του: γεννηθείσα στο κάστρο Χ, δεν λέει στην πόλη Χ. Και η πόλη είναι ο δήμος στον οποιο βρίσκεται το κάστρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2021)

SBE said:


> Ωραία, ας πάμε τότε στο άλλο θέμα: στη ληξιαρχική πράξη αναγράφεται ο τόπος γεννήσεως των γονιών του νεογέννητου. Ομως πώς αναγράφεται; Την πόλη δεν λέμε; Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα να πεις ονομα μητέρας Τάδε, τόπος γεννήσεως μητέρας: νοσοκομείο Δείνα (χωρίς καμιά αλλη διευκρίνηση που είναι αυτό το νοσοκομείο) ή οικία Τάδε (επισης χωρίς άλλες διευκρινίσεις).
> Στην περίπτωση πιο πάνω λέει το αντίστοιχο του: γεννηθείσα στο κάστρο Χ, δεν λέει στην πόλη Χ. Και η πόλη είναι ο δήμος στον οποιο βρίσκεται το κάστρο.


Μα τι χρειάζονται περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες των γονιών; Αρκεί ο τόπος γέννησης. Οι λεπτομέρειες είναι για να δηλωθεί η γέννηση ενός παιδιού, όχι των γονιών του.


----------



## Earion (Apr 17, 2021)

Για όσους ένιωσαν περιέργεια (και περηφάνια)






Πάνω δεξιά (1): Δανία, 
πάνω αριστερά (2): Ελλάδα, 
κάτω δεξιά (3): Μαουντμπάντεν, 
κάτω αριστερά (4): Κάστρο του Εδιμβούργου


----------



## skol (Apr 17, 2021)

Earion said:


> Πάνω δεξιά (1): Δανία, πάνω αριστερά (2): Ελλάδα, κάτω δεξιά (3): Μαουντμπάντεν, κάτω αριστερά (4): Κάστρο του Εδιμβούργου


Earion, από πίσω το κοιτάς το λάβαρο;


----------



## Earion (Apr 18, 2021)

Ακριβώς! Στην εραλδική περιγράφουμε τον θυρεό όπως τον κοιτάει ο φέρων, όχι όπως τον βλέπει ο παρατηρητής.
Έτσι το εραλδικά δεξιό (dexter) είναι για εμάς το αριστερό. Και το εραλδικά αριστερό (sinister) εμείς το βλέπουμε δεξιά.


----------



## skol (Apr 18, 2021)

Μάλιστα! Όσοι δεν ξέρουν εραλδικά  κινδυνεύουν να την πατήσουν!


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2021)

Χωρίς τους αριθμούς θα μπορούσε να την πατήσει οποιοσδήποτε. Η εραλδική δημιουργεί ένα δίσημο στην ελληνική γλώσσα, αφού δεν βλέπουμε sinister και dexter για να υποψιαστούμε ότι δεν πρόκειται για το left και right του παρατηρητή.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 18, 2021)

Πάντως η άνω δεξιά γωνία είναι η τιμώμενη σε ένα οικόσημο ή μια σημαία· το βλέπουμε άλλωστε και με τη θέση του σταυρού στην ελληνική σημαία. Γι' αυτό μάλιστα φροντίζουμε, όταν κρέμεται μια σημαία κάθετα σαν λάβαρο, να μην περιστρέφεται απλώς κατά 90 μοίρες αλλά να την αντιστρέφουν κιόλας, ώστε η σημαντική γωνία να διατηρεί την ίδια θέση σε σχέση με τον παρατηρητή.


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> Μα τι χρειάζονται περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες των γονιών; Αρκεί ο τόπος γέννησης. Οι λεπτομέρειες είναι για να δηλωθεί η γέννηση ενός παιδιού, όχι των γονιών του.


Λέμε το ιδιο πράγμα. Ο τόπος γέννησης της μητέρας στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αναφέρεται ότι είναι το κάστρο της πόλης Τάδε κι όχι σκέτα η πόλη Ταδε. Γιατί χρειάζεται η διευκρίνηση;


----------

